# Storm clown fish



## GIZ (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Just got a storm clown fish first week he was eating fine Second week in he's extremely picky and not eating much any suggestions tried all types of foods


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

There are many reasons, could be water problem, temperature etc. I lost some fish when season changed in one tank, could not figure out why. I lost a pair of clownfish after 6monhts, they were fine all the while. The only thing I do, do more water changes when there is a problem.


----------

